# Raw Eggs



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"Raw egg whites alone are bad for dogs Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog’s growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs."
DOG TRICKS, TIPS AND INSIGHTS, Foods that are Harmful or Fatal to Dogs.

So whole eggs are fine - it is excessiv raw whites on their own that are a problem.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thankyou for clearing that up for me, i knew the white depleted some nutrient but couldn't remember which one. Now I understand the ref's to yokes and such. 

Is my backyard a reliable source? I control what the birds eat and the eggs are washed when I take them out of her house since once or twice they've had little specs of poo on them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

To be honest, given the numbers of dogs happily and healthily munching their way through raw chicken, etc, I would not worry about salmonella from eggs unless the dog was very young, very old, or immuno compromised in some way. Seems to me a very sensible way of cutting down on food miles - eggs from the garden!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I would kill for eggs from my own backyard! Too bad I can't convince my dad that chickens would make a great addition.
I would say yes, your duck eggs are the pinnacle of reputable sources.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

yay, we had our first raw eggs for dinner. The spoo's LOVED it once they realized that funny thing on top of their food was Yum-O !


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

fjm said:


> "Raw egg whites alone are bad for dogs Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog’s growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs."
> DOG TRICKS, TIPS AND INSIGHTS, Foods that are Harmful or Fatal to Dogs.
> 
> So whole eggs are fine - it is excessiv raw whites on their own that are a problem.


hm, interesting article. the dog cookbook I have features tomatoes in some recipes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> hm, interesting article. the dog cookbook I have features tomatoes in some recipes.


I think it is green tomates that are dangerous - ripe are OK in small quantities. It does all need to be taken in context - I remember reading years ago that carrots contain cyanide, and strawberries arsenic - but you would have to eat one hell of a lot for it to be a problem!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

fjm said:


> I think it is green tomates that are dangerous - ripe are OK in small quantities. It does all need to be taken in context - I remember reading years ago that carrots contain cyanide, and strawberries arsenic - but you would have to eat one hell of a lot for it to be a problem!


yeah, common sense. :smile:


----------

